# Yacht Club Salad Dressing Chicago



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 3, 2010)

I have this embossed YACHT CLUB SALAD DRESSING CHICAGO bottle that I bought at a Thrift store for $2. There is a 10 on the bottom. The seam goes to the lip and stops and the lip looks handmade and applied on. Can anyone tell me the age and value of this bottle? Thanks in advance.

https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03713.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03714.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03715.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03716.jpg


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 3, 2010)

This one is a bit older than some others you posted today, but it is not hand-made.. you see the mold lines that go up over the lip? That is a clear sign of a machine-made bottle.. I'd put it at around 1915-1925 or so.. not of much value to a bottle collector, though..


----------



## madman (Oct 3, 2010)

cool havent seen that clousure on that bottle before!


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 3, 2010)

I believe that one runs 1895-1905 or so and on a good day, it will go for $5-10.
 They come with and without Chicago embossed on them. 
 This year, I dug my first sample yacht club. Had never seen one before, and I have dug hundreds of the regulars.
 Bill


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2010)

hey druggistnut love to see a pix of the sample bottle


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2010)

hey brandon heres a couple ive dug


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 4, 2010)

Madman, I've seen both of those somewhere on the internet, i think one was worthpoint, But I know that something about the s missing on the bottom one was an error or something. Thanks for showwing me the pics.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice catch, wonder if he saw that.


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Mike,
 My place burned in July, I just got out of a hotel and in to an apartment.
 Everything I own is now in storage (I already had 3  10 X 20 units, with just bottles in them) and i won't be getting in to anything until I buy a house.
 I can add it to the long list of stuff I have promised folks.
 Bill


----------



## boomstick (Sep 8, 2011)

I have one of those without Chicago and with salad dressing still in it!


----------

